
Twitter During a Zombie Outbreak - sant0sk1
http://kensingtonvictoria.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/zombie_outbreak.jpg
======
astrec
Link was broken, here 'tis: [http://www.kensingtonvictoria.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/20...](http://www.kensingtonvictoria.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2008/07/zombie_outbreak.jpg)

------
dmoney
Speaking of blogging about zombies:
<http://www.crimsonmane.org/spikevision/cleaner/>

~~~
nazgulnarsil
awesome blog. thanks.

